# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Hot Tub

## Calamaty Jane

Guess I am the first to post :Sneaktongue:  
Was wondering if hot tubs are still being made.  You know, the type like a big half barrel. 
And, to those that have a spa pool............after the initial novelty factor wore off, do you still use it. And how often? :Rolleyes:

----------


## China

I think you can still still buy hot tubs try Google, as for your  other question, I had a spa at my other house wouldn't be with out one, I have now moved and my new spa is being delivered Friday, I would use it at least four times a week.

----------


## Calamaty Jane

OK the hot tub idea is out, wow they are more expensive than a fibreglass spa pool. 
Back to the drawing board...  :Smilie:

----------


## China

Have alook here http://www.heritagespas.com.au/home.htm

----------

